# Cajeta/dulce de leche tips?



## Leo

Hi,
Does anyone have tips for making cajeta/dulce de leche?

It takes so much stirring, is there a quicker/easier way to make it without burning the milk?
Thanks,
Megan


----------



## [email protected]

Just simmer it one the stove. Honestly, that is the easiest way. We tried a couple times to get the crock pot method to work and couldn't. You need to stir it often but when it first starts out you don't need to sit at the stove and watch it. When it gets cooked down and starts to get a caramel color then use a stick blender and give it a few buzzes. After it is cooked down like this, then you need to stir it more often as it thicken to a caramel. Some times it's a little lumpy and the blender will make it smooth out. 
My favorite is flavored with vanilla and almond and cinnamon.


----------



## Leo

Thanks Guys,
I have a crockpot, but it only has two settings, on or off.  And it came out weird. I'll try again, I just started to stir and didn't stop till I was done when I did it over the stove the second time, boy was I tired of standing.

And another question, How long can it store? (I wanted to make some for holiday presents, but didn't want to be swamped right before christmas and channukah).
Thank you,
Megan


----------



## Sondra

do it as in canning then it is done and can be stored.


----------



## Leo

Thanks guys! I think I'll try next weekend when I have more time.
Megan


----------



## Rose

I have not been successful with making it in the crockpot. It never thickened, although the color changed.

What is Vicki's recipe?


----------



## 2Sticks

I'm with Rose, what is Vicki's recipe? I'd like to make it.

Tamera


----------



## Sondra

yeh I might try again. Mine was nasty.


----------



## hamilton40

Hi,
My wife made a batch of this yesterday, Yes it is really good and I don't think it will be around very long but just in case do any of you no how long it will keep in the fridge?
Thanks
Clay


----------



## hamilton40

Thank you Christy, I can't see it making it more than a week or so but its good to know it would if I didn't eat it first.
Thanks
Clay


----------



## kidsngarden

still waiting on a recipe please! :biggrin


----------



## hamilton40

Here is a link to the recipe my wife used. It came out really good.

http://www.mymexicanrecipes.com/desserts/cajeta.html

Clay

Cajeta
2 quarts of goat's milk, cow's milk, or a mixture of the two 
2 cups sugar 
1 large, plump vanilla bean, preferably Mexican, split open (or substitute 1 tablespoon pure Mexican vanilla extract) 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda, dissolved in 1 tablespoon water

In a large, heavy pot (not iron), combine the milk, sugar, and vanilla, and place over medium heat. Stir regularly until the milk comes to a simmer and sugar is dissolved. Remove the pot from the heat and add dissolved baking soda; it will bubble up at this point, especially with goat's milk. When the bubbles have subsided, return it to the heat.

Adjust heat so that the mixture is simmering briskly but not boiling. Cook, stirring regularly, until the mixture turns pale golden, about one hour.

You will now need to stir the milk more regularly as it begins to thicken and turns a caramel-brown color. Don't allow the milk to stick to the bottom of the pot. You can drop a few drops into a small glass of water. If a soft ball forms, the cajeta is ready.

If you take the pot off the heat and allow the cajeta to cool, it should be a medium-thick sauce. If it's too thick, add hot water, 1 tablespoon at a time until it is the proper consistency. If it is too thin, return to the heat until it thickens.

When the cajeta is cool, remove the vanilla bean. Strain the cajeta through a fine mesh strainer into a bowl or wide-mouthed jar, then scrape the seeds from the vanilla bean into the cajeta. Refrigerate until ready to use. Cajeta is best served warm.


----------



## Leo

Awsome!
Thanks,
Megan


----------

